# Open Town!



## keenow (Mar 28, 2020)

Hello!

I'm going to open my town while I go get some work done today. I'll likely be afk, so I might not respond, but feel free to stop by and shop, play, explore, collect, etc. 

Stuff to know!
-You may purchase anything you want. Stuff in the back shelf is first come; first serve
-Turnip prices are NOT good today
-Maybel is visiting
-If you need fruit; you can grab some off the trees. No biggie!
-However; PLEASE don't strip every tree in town bare so we can SHARE the fruit among everyone!
-You can keep any fish/bugs/shells/resources you collect
-I don't think you can dig, but if you can; please do not dig up or remove any of the shells from the shell-spot in the forest


Thank you! Have fun!

Dodo Code: Closed
Town: Witchwood
Player: Cole

*The town is closed now.* Thank you for everyone who visted! I was pleasantly surprised by the pile of fruit and gifts next to the plaza! 
You guys rock!


----------



## hanzy (Mar 28, 2020)

Sounds lovely! I'll come and visit


----------



## LillyKay (Mar 28, 2020)

I would love to come over and do some shopping and look around. I love seeing other people's islands/villages/towns.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 28, 2020)

I’m already in, your island looks so nice!! Glad I could stop by for a little bit, and I was able to get the fruit I was missing! Thanks!


----------



## Jaden (Mar 28, 2020)

I'd love to come visit! Seeing other Islands is fun :3


----------



## Cirice (Mar 28, 2020)

I will be stopping by. Thank you very much


----------



## fawnpi (Mar 28, 2020)

I'd love to drop by ! I'm happy to give you some flower seeds too!


----------



## LillyKay (Mar 28, 2020)

Unable to get in.


----------



## fawnpi (Mar 28, 2020)

LillyKay said:


> Unable to get in.



Keep trying ! It's a little bit chaotic, lots of people are leaving/joining in


----------



## Sakuranbo (Mar 28, 2020)

I’ll be stopping by to shop. Thank you


----------



## Soika (Mar 28, 2020)

Stopping by to check out shops! Thank you


----------



## Cheybunny (Mar 28, 2020)

Stopping by to check out shops if ur still open! Thank you for doing this!


----------



## UnluckyUsagi (Mar 28, 2020)

hey! I'd like to stop by, character is unlucky from himawari!


----------



## keenow (Mar 28, 2020)

Cheybunny said:


> Stopping by to check out shops if ur still open! Thank you for doing this!



Not sure if you got in or not. I'm still open! I'll update the first post when I close the town. However, I think the town may be fairly full. So, apologies if there's any trouble getting in!


----------



## whitherward (Mar 28, 2020)

Stopping by to check out the shops, thank you!


----------



## Berrymia (Mar 28, 2020)

I’m stopping by too! :3


----------



## tanisha23 (Mar 28, 2020)

I'll stop by real quick if I can


----------

